# Goldenboy DNP



## In2Deep (Sep 2, 2021)

Wondering if anyone ever delt with them and if anyone knows if their origin of shipment is within the United States?


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 3, 2021)

I came across them in my research... if you Google *+goldenboy dnp* (with the plus sign) almost all of the mentions are from one specific forum, and the one person vouching for them appears to be a shill.

Proceed with caution, friend.


----------



## CJ (Sep 3, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> I came across them in my research... if you Google *+goldenboy dnp* (with the plus sign) almost all of the mentions are from one specific forum, and the one person vouching for them appears to be a shill.
> 
> Proceed with caution, friend.


Look at you, doing all the digging. Should change your avatar to Carmen SanDiego.


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Look at you, doing all the digging. Should change your avatar to Carmen SanDiego.



Done! And now I'm going to have Rockapella in my head all day long. Thanks, CJ!  😂


----------



## Send0 (Sep 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Look at you, doing all the digging. Should change your avatar to Carmen SanDiego.


I'm more impressed that she's already looking out for other members and helping them stay safe, and avoid being scammed. 😍


----------



## In2Deep (Sep 3, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> I came across them in my research... if you Google *+goldenboy dnp* (with the plus sign) almost all of the mentions are from one specific forum, and the one person vouching for them appears to be a shill.
> 
> Proceed with caution, friend.


Thanks @sendo ... Im not to internet savy or compared to some anyway. Took me a good bit on using bitcoin.


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 3, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> I came across them in my research... if you Google *+goldenboy dnp* (with the plus sign) almost all of the mentions are from one specific forum, and the one person vouching for them appears to be a shill.
> 
> Proceed with caution, friend.


Damn! New girl with the 411!


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 3, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Damn! New girl with the 411!



I knew my +10 to Google Fu would pay off one day. And the parentals tried to warn me that discerning dudes don't dig the nerdy babes. Take that, mom!  😂


----------

